

Psychology's Bold Initiative - tokenadult
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/335/6076/1558.summary

======
tokenadult
A scientist's posting of the full text of the article:

[http://genetsim.org/facebook/Science_20120330_Carpenter_psyc...](http://genetsim.org/facebook/Science_20120330_Carpenter_psychology_initiative.pdf)

